# Counting Eddie Stobart lorries



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Perhaps I need a reprimand for taking my eyes off the road in front but I cannot stop counting Eddies trucks. Junction 13 on the M1 to Lichfield = 40 Eddies going South, could only manage 32 when going home.
Is Eddie making a national take-over of road haulage?
Alan


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

You child. We do Norbert Dentressangle lorries and we are particularly excited when we spot a nest which some weird people call depots.

For other Norbert fans http://www.norbert-dentressangle.co.uk/


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

This morning i have seen at least 35, but then i work in the dispatch office for stobarts :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Norbert isn't British and anyway I think he had an argument with Eddie a while back so I refuse to look at his lorries so there.
Perhaps I will start looking for Christian Salvesen aka Norbert but at least they have a British base.
Alan


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I think there's around 2000 of them, so by the time you've seen them all they'll have some new ones liveried up, so if they all drive past you the line will never end :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I used to work for a travel firm which then had about 200 vehicles, and one day I counted 13 of ours on M40 between the M25 and M42 - and that was just the ones I saw! 

Sad!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Norbet did use to employ british drivers,the argument was rumoured to be,"Eddie",putting lorries into France,Norbet gave a gallic shrug and said.."For every lorry you put in France,i will put five in England"..So the story goes.
Two more to watch for, Willie Betz,supposed to be the largest haulier in Europe,and Patinter,out of Portugal. Do have fun,it helps to pass the time,me,i don't care what name is on the lorry,as long as its behind me!!!
Gearjammer


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

George at Asda has got a special on anoraks! :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There's an Eddie Stobart club you know. You can join and get a spotters kit! It's serious stuf For some people Eddie spotting. I think you can log how many you have seen on the website.

We have often played the spotting game when board travelling. She. We get sick of that we wave at tuggers and place bets as to how many will ignore you before they either wave back or give you two fingers


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There's an Eddie Stobart club you know. You can join and get a spotters kit! It's serious stuf For some people Eddie spotting. I think you can log how many you have seen on the website.

We have often played the spotting game when board travelling. She. We get sick of that we wave at tuggers and place bets as to how many will ignore you before they either wave back or give you two fingers


----------



## morristhemotorhome (Apr 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> we wave at tuggers and place bets as to how many will ignore you before they either wave back or give you two fingers


Going to have give that one a go!!! Could be interesting :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Keep your mind on your driving, keep your hands on the wheel,
and keep your snoopy eyes on the road ahead........ :wink:


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Jented said:


> Hi.
> Norbet did use to employ british drivers,the argument was rumoured to be,"Eddie",putting lorries into France,Norbet gave a gallic shrug and said.."For every lorry you put in France,i will put five in England"..So the story goes.
> Two more to watch for, Willie Betz,supposed to be the largest haulier in Europe,and Patinter,out of Portugal. Do have fun,it helps to pass the time,me,i don't care what name is on the lorry,as long as its behind me!!!
> Gearjammer


You don't see many Willie Bettz on the roads now. No idea as to why unless the are running in the clients name and colours. On my last 4 trips in mainland europe I only saw 3 of his truck when there was a time you could see 3 per hour.

Waz


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi

We count the Patinter [out of Portugal] lorries, we went past one service area there must have been about fifty of them in there. That must be one big company the most we have counted is 182 in one day.
What I would like to know is the fuel cost of the company for a year.

Ron


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Norbert isn't British


 That's fine. I won't hold that against him.

Norbert gives me the feeling that I am actually in foreign climes. It was a toss up between Norbert and Wille Betz but I like the sound of the word ...Nor bare. I shall look exceedingly stupid if it is pronounced Nor Burt.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don't like Eddie watching, that awful programme on telly put me off for life.

I would love to be a Norbert fan but i'm buggered if I can pronounce the surname.

So I'll continue to be a Willie watcher. Ooer missus 8O 

Pete


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi
Around here,we say Norbert Dis-entangle,another poster told me he calls him Norbert Dressingtable :lol: :lol: 
Just a word, it was "alleged",a few years back,that a Betz driver had left someone in the cab once on the ferry,and they were caught transferring illegals into other peoples lorries by CCTV in the hold while at sea. This meant he was banned from the ferries,but,you cannot take certain,"Dangerous goods" through the Tunnel,so if you saw a W.Betz lorry booking in for the ferry at a booth,you went to another booth queue,as at the time they were going through all their paperwork with a fine tooth comb,so a long delay.
Patinter has a depot not far from us,and one of his wagons brought our Claires stuff across,and the price was right,i do not know for certain,but i thought the fleet was about 2.000 units,they certainly have a good social circle,like the poster has said before,its not often you see less than 3 parked up together,often 10-15,those that i have met seem a happy,laid back bunch,they never appear to be in a hurry.
NO!. After 65, Portugal pulls the trailer pin,and you are put out to grass.... 
Gearjammer


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

My mate worked for Norbert Dentressangle , all the drivers were called in to be shown how to negotiate a roundabout. The reason being that with the amount of trucks and the amount of roundabouts if every truck saved a spoonful of fuel the savings ran into thousands of euros.

Waz


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Some years ago we were up at the German Baltic coast in high summer and during conversation with a local we said that in the 3 weeks we had not seen another Brit. Not even a British truck!. The response was " why would you as you dont make anything anymore." "Willi Betz will have more lorries in the UK than all the British wagons on the Continent"

And so it was!!!!

Ron


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

sheringham said:


> The response was " why would you as you dont make anything anymore." "
> Ron


Oh! How untrue that is. We make ermm, ahem, Cornish pasties so there's one thing. We make war... there's another and I could go on. :roll:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

How come I have never heard of Patinter..... really! I guess I do quite a lot of miles in the year in a variety of countries. Perhaps the logo has missed my attention; checked on Google; still never seen them.
Alan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A bit off topic but when we first visited Italy I passed loads of Artics and noticed they all had similar numberplates on the back.

Until someone enlightened me, I thought they all came from a town called Rimorchio. 

:roll: 

Pete


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

My wife and I have been Eddie Stobart spotters for a number years.
My wife sits in the passenger seat with her Canon EOS 350 Dslr and a 300mm telephoto zoom lens, and takes photo's of the trucks on the opposite carriageway.

On a trip down to Dover / Folkestone from the northwest of England, you can easily spot 70 - 80 trucks and it relieves the boredom of a long drive.

If anyone is interested in joining, here's the club site

http://www.clubstobart.co.uk/


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Patinter tractor units mainly yellow.mixed fleet,DAF.Renault.Merc, trailers , Yellow same as cab or Red,the logo is hard to describe its a New moon red shape,but has segments missing the colour of the trailer.
You could try going onto a "Photo's of Patinter Haulage Portugal"?. I will check later and see if i can find a web site for you.
As with all continental lorries,they are clean.
Ted.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Rosalan.
Go to 
Youtube. Type in. Spedition Patinter Portugal.. OK.
The photo's are small,but if you can blow them up,two of them will give you an idea what to look for.
Ted.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My mild curiosity about the number of Stobart trucks encouraged my daughter to believe I was an enthusiast and bought me membership of the 'club'    She watched my face with great care as I opened the large package, I fear that my lack of genuine excitement may have been detected.
My failures were extended when I did not add the company sticker to my 'MHF', 'C.C.' and 'BritStops'
Did you know that as a member you can request that they name a truck after a girls name that you can nominate? I have not done that either   
As a father, I must add these shortcomings to my many, many others.  
Perhaps one day I will join the other 10 year olds visiting their depot to make amends.

Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Eddie built up a monster haulage business but he was ruthless while doing it.

I was working in Workington and got chatting to some HGV drivers. They told me that Eddie ruined many small companies by undercutting other operators. I got the impression that he was not a popular man.

The only waggons I am interested in are big boxy ones that will give me a good tow. At over £1.40 a litre, you have to get your priorities right. :wink:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I watched Eddie Stobarts programme last night and I was truly pee'd of with that trucker who was trying to get to a point in central London for a collection, he was whinging about having to keep going around the block because others where using the loading bay and then when he did get in and finished loading he locked his truck and went up on the roof for a photo shoot not caring one jot about the others that wanted access but couldn't get in the bay because HE was having a jolly. 

They do seen to think their something special but their are thousands of truckers doing what they do everyday and just get on with it, I probably did more miles in reverse on "Bob Manelys" than some of them posers.

De Rikje transport from the Netherlands could bury the lot of them for quality and size of business 

Rant over 

Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> My wife and I have been Eddie Stobart spotters for a number years.
> My wife sits in the passenger seat with her Canon EOS 350 Dslr and a 300mm telephoto zoom lens, and takes photo's of the trucks on the opposite carriageway.
> 
> On a trip down to Dover / Folkestone from the northwest of England, you can easily spot 70 - 80 trucks and it relieves the boredom of a long drive.
> ...


Gawd get a life.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*eddie - william now*

he underpays his drivers show them a brand new truck he gets monkeys to drive them and pays them peanuts.he cut the rates to shreads.for instance london -glasgow eddie wants to pay owner drivers £335.i get that from birmingham to manchester.as i say pay peanuts get monkeys. REMEMBER U GOT IT A TRUCK BROUGHT IT.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

I have fond memories of truck spotting from the 60's, My favourite ones to spot back then were Gibbs of Fraserburgh, Suttons of St Helens with their fleet numbers lit up in yellow above the cab & Border Transport from Carlisle who were naming their vehicles long before Stobart.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep have always noticed a lack if no UK trucks from portugal or on any of my EU trips.... plenty of Patinter trucks, when I stoped at a services near Salamanca there were at least 40 of them... and of course loads of Norberts every where I have been... we all must live a very sad life :lol:


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

*eddie counting*

our five year old grandson counts eddies but you can only say eddie stobart truck if it is the chasis and trailer if its just the chasis then we have to say eddie stobart i think he gets it from his other grandad as he watches the programme on the tele aswell :lol: :lol:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*patinter*

patinter is owned by westermann.they do the same contract i do for much less.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

While thinking about it, whatever has happened to "Walley's Trolleys?"

Alan


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

We don't count 'eddie's' but do look at the names on the side as we go by, then pass a decision on whether we like the name or name combination - passes the time!!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

When the kids were kids and we used to tour in the car I got them to do lorry spotting to help prevent boredom.

I gave them different makes of lorry, not haulage companies, to spot and the highest number won.

I used to spot ERFs and Fodens so I never won ....

Harvey


----------

